
Researchers hide information in plain text - Ivoah
https://techxplore.com/news/2018-05-plain-text.html
======
tristanj
Hidden in “plain text” when _rendered using their special font_. The special
font slightly changes the shape of each letter to encode additional
information. Title is pretty clickbait. If you copy the “plain text” to ASCII
or use a regular font this won’t work.

~~~
xiavan405
_It works with common font families, such as Times Roman, Helvetica, and
Calibri, and is compatible with most word processing programs, including Word
and FrameMaker_

------
dmckeon
This could be a useful variation on a trick for tracking leakage of documents:
distribute N paper "copies" of a document to a pool of suspected leakers, each
"copy" with tracking data embedded, and when leaks occur, match the tracking
data to the leaker. Old way: use apparent typos to track, this way: use font
variations, next way: use variations in kerning between words.

------
cbanek
Reminds me of an old friend's paper from the late 90's, where you can change
the actual words to synonyms to encode messages (rather than the font):

[http://web.mit.edu/keithw/tlex/lsteg.pdf](http://web.mit.edu/keithw/tlex/lsteg.pdf)

------
titusblair
textmark.io is doing something along these lines but in a different way. It’s
a very cool space to be in esp with advancements in machine learning.
Disclaimer I am the founder.

